# Happy Birthday, CharlieD!



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope you have a great day, and yummy cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2016)

Have a great day Charlie!!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2016)

Warm wishes for your birthday Charlie!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2016)

Have a wonderful birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday, Charlie!   Here's to a great day and a fabulous year!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Charlie.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope you had a great BDay Charlie. May the year ahead be the best one ever,


----------

